# اصنع خليتك الشمسية الخاصة



## م.محمد الكردي (8 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
*بناءا على طلب الكثيرين وحتى تعم الفائدة أقدم لكم طريقة مجربة لصناعة خلية شمسية صغيرة ومبسطة تعطي 0.5 فولت و وحوالي 200 مللي أمبير وحجمها بحجم بطارية آلة حاسبة وقريبا سأزودكم بطريقة أكبر لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية الكبيرة لكن المشكلة أنني لم أجربها بعد*​ 
*المواد المطلوبة:* 

1. لوحين زجاجين صغيران ( شرائح طبية)
2. ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم.Tio2 (بودرة بيضاء تشبه الحليب)
3. كربون.(ممكن من قلم رصاص)
4. حامل.
5. لهب بنزن أو شمعة.
6. نصف كوب توت أو أي سائل لزج أحمر.
7. شبكة موصلة للكهرباء أو مادة Sn o2 التن أكسيد.

*التنفيذ:*


1. ضع كمية من أكسيد التيتانيوم في قطارة وأعد محلوله وراعي زيادة تركيز الأكسيد قدر الإمكان أي محلول مركز.
2. أعد الشبكة الموصلة على لوحي الزجاج وضع على إحداهما الأكسيد ثم قم بتسخينه على نار هادئة ليتجمد واتركه 15 دقيقة.
3. ضع على الشريحة الأخرى الكربون.
4. بعد 15 دقيقة ضع صفيحة الأكسيد في التوت.
5. ثم طبقها مع صفيحة الكربون.
6. أخرج سلكين من كل لوح وعرض الخلية للشمس ثم خذ القراءة على جهاز الفولتميتر.

الصورة التالية توضح الفكرة ولاحظوا أنني استخدمت شبكة ولم أجد مادة التن أكسيد​ 






*تفاصيل التجربة:*

محلول ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم هو شبه موصل وهو العنصر الأساس في الفكرة إذ إن أشباه الموصلات هي المستخد الأساسي في الخلايا الشمسية وهنا استخدمته لأنه الأكثر وفرة كمادة في الصيدليات
طبعا راح تقولوا ليش مش السيلكون والسبب لأنه غير متوفر كأسيد عندنا ولا أدري لماذا؟

أما عن موضوع تسخين المحلول فذلك ليتجمد ويتماسك كطبقة ومن ثم مزجه بالتوت اللزج ليتماسك أكثر ويتداخل مع الكربون لكن تداخل سطحي فقط

الكربون معروف وهو هنا لاعطاء القطبية الثانية

أما مادة التن أكسيد فهي مادة شفافة موصلة للكهرباء وهي مادة نادرة جدا والكثير لا يعرف عنها الكثير

وهي توضع لتجميع الالكترونات على الأقطاب ويمكن أن نستبدلها بشبكة لتمر الأشعة ونجمع الالكترونات لكن أكيد الكفاءة تكون أقل

من أين يمكن الحصول على الشبكة ؟؟؟

سهلة روح امسك keyboard وكسره حتلاقي شبكة التوصيل تحت الأزرار وهي الأنسب

:68: أنا أمزح فيمكن الحصول عليها من لوحة مفاتيح قديمة مثلا أو من آلة حاسبة مسطحة أو غيرها

أتمنى تجربوها تكليفها معقولة والمواد سهلة

وقريبا كما وعدتكم سأوفر طريقة صناعة خلية السيلكون

أنتظر تعليقاتكم


----------



## ZAHER (8 مايو 2006)

خي جزاك الله خيرا 
اسال عن مادة التن اكسيد اين ممكن ان اجدها بسهولة وفي حالة توفره كيف يكون العمل
شكرا لك واتمنى الايظاح وان تواصل الى الخلية الاكبر لربما نستفد من تطبيقها


----------



## أبوموسى (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم mzsk76
إحنا هنا في تخلف ( أقصد منطقتنا العربية عموماً ) 
فمثلاً وأنا من مكة المكرمة لو أريد تحضير الطلابات أعتقد أني وبعد جهد جهيد أحصل عليها من المستشفيات ( يا كافي البلا ) وما أدري ءأحصل على كل المواد أم لا . .
أما لو كنت في أوروبا والدول المتقدمة فإن هذه المواد سهل الحصول عليها . . من مراكز البحث العلمي المتاحة للعامة أو من مصانعها مباشرة . 
لكن الله يزيدك علم وينفع بك الأمة .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

نعم أخي أبو موسى الموضوع ما هو بالصعوبة الكبيرة لهذه الدرجة

هذه المواد على سبيل المثال متوفرة عندنا في فلسطين بشكل كبير وأنا صنعت خلية شمسية جيدة المستوى بها

يمكنك السؤال في الصيدليات أو جامعات المملكة

المواد متوفرة ومشهورة لكن يجب أن تسأل عن شركات المواد الطبية

شكرا لمرورك الكريم وأنا مستعد لأي خدمة تحتاجها


----------



## samaden (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير على هذه الجهد . ممكن اعرف بعد ما اصنع الخليه كيف اوصلها مع خلايا اخرى بنفس الكفاءة حتى احصل على فولتيه اكبر .
شكراً سلفاً


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

توصيل الخلايا قصة كبيرة جدا لكن ليست صعبة

الفكرة في طريقة التوصيل هي توفير التيار والجهد الضروري وهذا محكوم بعدة عوامل

1. البطاريات التي تريد شحنها.
2. نوع الأحمال الموصلة.

أخي الكريم هناك موضوع هام هنا
هناك برامج سوفت وير موجودة لدي لمثل هذه الحسابات لكن لا أدري كيف يمكن أن أوصلها للجميع
هذه البرامج مفيد للحسابات لكن المفيد أكثر هو أن نعرف كيف نحسبها
وهذا سيكون هدف هذا التخصيص في المنتدى 
هو أن نطرح علم ومعادلات لا مجرد مشاركات تعبير ومقالات
وأعدك قريبا بما يرضيك
انشاء الله


----------



## جاسر (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جميل جداً, جزاك الله خير

تحياتي


----------



## elc_1003 (26 مايو 2006)

من العضو elc_1003 إلى مشرف الطاقة البديلة بودي لو تكرمت أن تطبق هذه التجربة عمليا و تصورها بكمرة فيديو وتنزلها على جهازك وتعالج المقطع حتى تحصل على حجم أقل من مقطع الفديو 
و من ثم عرضه بالمنتدى لتعم الفائدة بإذن الله .

................. الرجاء عدم وضع عناوين بريد إلكتروني ....... جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

أخي الفاضل elc_1003

والله الفكرة في البال لكن هذه التجربة عملتها لطلاب في مؤسسة مجتمعية علمية قبل سنة

ولم أصورها يومها فيديو

إذا كررت التجربة في دورة أخرى أعدك أن أعرضها انشاء الله

لكنها أكيدة ومجربة انشاء الله


----------



## مغترب (26 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير والله انه مو ضوع حلو ومفيد


----------



## محمود شاكر (27 مايو 2006)

أستاذي العزيز بارك الله في نواياك كما أرجو ان نتواصل على العنوان التالي في سبيل تبادل الأفكار العلمية وطرحها على أخوتنا في المنتدى ولكن بعد تثبيت التفاصيل الفنية ( الدقيقة ) لكي نتمكن من الأفادة العملية لنا ولهم علما" انني مهتم بجمع المعلومات لتصنيع مصباح يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية 0( لمدة تصل الى ستة ساعات ) وسندخل بالتفاصيل ان شاء الله وعنواني ( للجميع ) هو ................ الرجاء عدم وضع عناوين بريد إلكتروني وأن يتم النقاش خلال المنتدى
لنحقق الهدف المنشود من القسم وهو تبادل الخبرات والمعلومات بشكل علني ليستفيد الجميع .... جزاكم الله كل خير
مشرف قسم الطاقة البديلة

شكرا جزيلا أخي محمود بكل أنا تأكيد أنا حريص كل الحرص على التواصل معك وعلى نقل كل علمي عملي مفيد على الملتقى

مستعد لتلقي رسائلك من خلال إيميلي الخاص والموضح في الملف الشخصي أو من خلال الرسائل الخاصة عبر الملتقى
على أن نطرح كل شيء من خلال هذا القسم
جدا سعيد بتفاعلكم الكريم ومعا نحو صناعة مستقبل أفضل

أمنياتنا بالتوفيق للجميع
م محمود شاكر


----------



## elazzabo (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ياخى 
mzsk76 
مشرف قسم الطاقة البديلة 
وبارك الله فيك عن هذه المعلومات وارجوا لو سمحت ان تبعث لنا هذا السوفتوير الخاص لانى الان الان اقوم بدات فى التخرج والخاص بطاقةالشمسية وطاقة الرياح.وبارك الله فيك هذا عنوانى الاكترونى ................ الرجاء عدم وضع عناوين بريد إلكتروني وأن يتم النقاش خلال المنتدى
لنحقق الهدف المنشود من القسم وهو تبادل الخبرات والمعلومات بشكل علني ليستفيد الجميع .... جزاكم الله كل خير
مشرف قسم الطاقة البديلة

سوف أقوم بتحميل هذه المواد أو وضع روابطها قريبا انشاء الله
تحياتي


----------



## eng.abdelrahman (27 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الصراحة موضوع الطاقة الشمسية واستخداماتها وصناعة أجهزة ومعدات تعمل بالخلايا الشمسية موضوع يحتاج الى شرح مفصل وتبادل أفكار فأرجو من الأخوة ال\ين عملوا أو لديهم معلومات مفيدة في ه\ا المجال أن يفيدونا بما لديهم من علم


----------



## عبدالله محمود (27 مايو 2006)

Mzsk 76
فكرة رائعة و مجهود تستحق عليه احترامى و احترام الجميع

عبدالله محمود


----------



## وليد عبده (27 مايو 2006)

جميل منك هذا الصنع و انا في انتظار الاكبر


----------



## المهندس فهيد (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم....
احتراماااااتي وتقديري الشديد لك ..
وبنتظار الخليه الشمسيه..
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## وليد عبده (29 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Elbolkinie (30 مايو 2006)

*حتى لاتغيب الشمس*

شكرا على مجهودكم
ولكن ماهو المقصود بالتوت المزكور ضمن المواد المستخدمة فى صنع الخلية الشمسية؟
وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 مايو 2006)

التوت فاكهة معروفة 

عصير التوت سائل لزج عندما يجف يلتزق

وهذه هي الفكرة أن سائل التوت يساعد على تماسك مواد الخلية ( أكسيد التيتانيوم )

تذكر أخي هذه خلية عادية بسيطة أي تجربة مبسطة لكن الخلية الحقيقية لها تكنولوجيا كبيرة وعلم خاص


----------



## Eng.Elbolkinie (30 مايو 2006)

*حتى لاتغيب الشمس*

شكرا عزيزى mzsk76 على إيضاحك وسرعة الرد
فى إنتظارالدورة التدريبية الخاصة بالخلايا الشمسية
فإلى الملتقى
والسلام


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم .....اخي العزيز بوركت .ولكن............. انا في العراق الصامد احتاج اكثر من هذا الكم الهائل من المللي امبير .....فلو لديك خليه شمسيه تعطي 10 kva سوف اكون ممنون منك جدا....وفقكم الله على هذا الانجاز


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم سعدون الحكيم هذه خلية تجربة دراسية وليست خلية عملية

إذا كنت تبحث عن الأكبر لا بد من مراجعة أقرب شركة مستثمرة في الخلايا الشمسية من بلدك

وهي توفر لك اللازم لأنه يوجد خلايا بأحجام وقدرات مختلفة

يسر الله مرادك


----------



## الساكت بن راشد (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرأ لك أخي الكريم


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (1 يونيو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

بسم الله ................ شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على تعاطفك الكريم وادعو الى الشعب العراقي ب الموفقيه والنجاح سائلين الله ان يتقبل دعاكم لنا.....اخوك بالاسلاام سعدون الحكيم


----------



## المهندسة ايمان (7 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (8 يونيو 2006)

[frame="7 70"]جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الطريقة التى كنت أبحث عنها منذ مدة طويلة 0[/frame]


----------



## عبدالله محمود (8 يونيو 2006)

اخى العزيز 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الطيب
و ياريت نشوف المزيد.....بارك الله فيك
عبدالله محمود


----------



## وليد عبده (10 يونيو 2006)

اتمنى ان استمر معكم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## DrClick (12 يونيو 2006)

في انتظار الخلية الكبيرة


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (13 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم.................اخواني الاعزاء ..اني من العراق وفي امس الحاجه الى خليه شمسيه كبيره تعطي اقل شيء (20 امبير ) وفقكم الله لا تنسوني...........سعدون الحكيم


----------



## محمد العقيلي (22 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لهذه الفكرة الرائعه


----------



## اديب مبتدى (5 يوليو 2006)

اخي Mzsk 76
هل تسمح لي بنقل الموضوع لايصال الفائدة لاكبر شريحه من المجتمع


----------



## أحمد محمد فيصل (5 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بعلمك البلاد والعباد


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 يوليو 2006)

لا مانع بكل تأكيد

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال_حامد (18 يوليو 2006)

الاخ/م.محمد الكردي-مشرف قسم الطاقة - ارجو ان تكتب لنا طريقة صناعة هذه الخلية الضوئية الكهربية التي صنعتها مع التركيز علي المود المستخدمة وبادائلها - ويجزيك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 يوليو 2006)

أخي كمال الطريقة في صفحة رقم 1 ومذكور فيها تفاصيل كاملة

إذا كنت تبحث عن شيء معين أرجوا أن توضحه في مشاركة جديدة

أو أن تزور مواضيع الدورة درس رقم 4 حسب ما أذكر


----------



## كمال_حامد (30 يوليو 2006)

الكلام الذي كتبه الكردي غير علمي بعد كل ماسرد يقول انه لم يجد مادة التن اوكسيد كما انه يقول انه لم يجربها ارجو من الاخ الكردي ان يجتهد من اجلنا


أخي الكريم لايوجد في العالم كله غير مصنعين فقط للخلايا الشمسية (حسب ما أخبرني أحد خبراء الشركات ) لاستخلاص السيلكون صافي من الأكسيد هل تريد أن يكون أحد المصنعين عندي في المنزل لكي أخبرك الطريقة العلمية السليمة
أنا أبذل مجهودي للبحث عنها وأسأل أساتذة كبار ولا أجد الجواب الشافي لديهم،،، أرجوا أن تقدر ذلك

الطريقة التي طرحتها في المشاركة هي اجتهاد شخصي مني ومن خلال تواصلي مع جامعة بريطانية هي اللي وضعت
لي تفاصيل هذه الطريقة التي تستخدم احدى البدائل وأنا لم أجد التن أكسيد لأننا في فلسطين وأغلب هذه المواد ممنوعة

سامحك الله على هذا الانتقاد الغريب ............ مشرف القسم م.محمد الكردي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 يوليو 2006)

أخي الكريم كمال حامد لايوجد في العالم كله غير مصنعين فقط للخلايا الشمسية (حسب ما أخبرني أحد خبراء الشركات ) لاستخلاص السيلكون صافي من الأكسيد هل تريد أن يكون أحد المصنعين عندي في المنزل لكي أخبرك الطريقة العلمية السليمة
أنا أبذل مجهودي للبحث عنها وأسأل أساتذة كبار ولا أجد الجواب الشافي لديهم،،، أرجوا أن تقدر ذلك

الطريقة التي طرحتها في المشاركة هي اجتهاد شخصي مني ومن خلال تواصلي مع جامعة بريطانية هي اللي وضعت
لي تفاصيل هذه الطريقة التي تستخدم احدى البدائل وأنا لم أجد التن أكسيد لأننا في فلسطين وأغلب هذه المواد ممنوعة

سامحك الله على هذا الانتقاد الغريب ............ مشرف القسم م.محمد الكردي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (30 يوليو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



كمال_حامد قال:


> الكلام الذي كتبه الكردي غير علمي بعد كل ماسرد يقول انه لم يجد مادة التن اوكسيد كما انه يقول انه لم يجربها ارجو من الاخ الكردي ان يجتهد من اجلنا



اخي الكريم كمال حامد......كيف حالك؟؟؟ اسمح لي ان ارد انا ايضا:80: 



> أما مادة التن أكسيد فهي مادة شفافة موصلة للكهرباء وهي مادة نادرة جدا والكثير لا يعرف عنها الكثير
> 
> وهي توضع لتجميع الالكترونات على الأقطاب ويمكن أن نستبدلها بشبكة لتمر الأشعة ونجمع الالكترونات لكن أكيد الكفاءة تكون أقل
> 
> ...




اما بالنسبة ان المشرف لم يجربها




> هذه المواد على سبيل المثال متوفرة عندنا في فلسطين بشكل كبير وأنا صنعت خلية شمسية جيدة المستوى بها





> والله الفكرة في البال لكن هذه التجربة عملتها لطلاب في مؤسسة مجتمعية علمية قبل سنة
> 
> ولم أصورها يومها فيديو
> 
> ...




بالنهاية اقول ان هذه المعلومات القيمة لن تجد من ينشرها هكذا بدون مقابل والاجتهاد الشخصي واضح جدا ..... [BLINK]رجاء قدروا هذا التعب وشجعوا ابناء العرب والمسلمين لننهض[/BLINK]:59: 


احترامي لك


----------



## m-2e (2 أغسطس 2006)

اريد صنع خلية شمسية لتشغيل التلفاز و اخرى للتكييف


----------



## كمال_حامد (3 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو ان لا (......) الاخ الكردي وانا اقدر مجهوداته وقرات معظم مشاركته حيث كانت مميزة ولكن في طريقة صناعة الخلية الشمسية اختلف الامر قليلا , محمد الكردي ايضا وضع الرابط التالي 
http://www.scitoys.com/scitoys/scitoys/echem/echem2.html
فيه معلومات قيمة عن صناعة الخلايا الشمسية التي تصنع من النحاس وفكرة عن خلايا الوقود بصورة مبسطة وواضحة ارجو الاطلاع علية .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي كمال حمد

أنا أبذل مجهودي لأتعلم وكل ما أصل إليه مما لا يتعارض مع مصالح غيري أنشره فورا

تأكد أخي أنني لن أبخل بأي معلومة لكن أحتاج مساعدتكم في البحث لكي نضع كامل تفاصيل صناعة

الخلايا الشمسية لأنها هدف ولو نجحنا فيه يمكن أن تشكل مصدر دخل قومي

جزاك الله كل خير وحيا الله أصلك الكريم


----------



## علي داود (3 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي محمد الكردي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## moonbow (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم...
موضوع قيم بارك الله بكم


----------



## مهند المهداوي (10 أغسطس 2006)

[GLOW="00FFCC"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ محمد الكردي المحترم اود ان اسالك عن مادة التوت الاحمر التي ذكرتها هل المقصود هو التوت النبات المعروف لدينا وهل ان اللون مهم لكونه احمر وهل يمكن استعمال مادة حمراء شفافة مثل الزجاج الاحمر مثلا ام لا لكون التوت سائل قابل للتوصيل ؟؟ ارجو افادتي
[/GLOW]


----------



## مهند المهداوي (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخواني الاعزاء هل يمكن ان نتعاون بيننا لبناء خلية شمسية متكاملة وعملية وبامكاناتنا المتواضعة ؟؟؟​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ مهند المهداوي

فعلا المقصود هو التوت العادي الذي نعرفه

وللصدق لم أعرف السبب إلا عندما أنزل أخ مشاركة بعنوان التوت له طاقة أيضا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=20726

لكن أخي لاتنسى أن هذه الخلية خلية مصنوعة من بدائل وليس من السيلكون

أما موضوع التعاون لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية فهذا حلم حقيقة أتمنى تحقيقه

وأأمل أن أتمكن من بناء كؤسسة نادي علوم الطاقة البديلة

وأن نوفر من خلال هذه المؤسسة منح لمن يريد متابعة الدراسات العليا في هذا المجال

لكن كل شيء يبقى فكرة مالم نتعاون على تحقيقها ولكن أدعوا الله أن أتمكن من ذلك يوما


----------



## مهند المهداوي (12 أغسطس 2006)

*الطاقة المتجددة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخواني الاعزاء نحن في العراق قمنا بانشاء جمعية علمية في مجال الطاقة المتجددة واسمها :31: [FRAME="13 70"]الجمعية العراقية لمصادر وتقنيات الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة[/FRAME]:31: ولها تسجيل عالمي في ال NGO في فرعهم في مصر ونقوم حاليا بالقاء المحاضرات على الدارسين والاساتذة لنشر الوعي العام في هذا المجال ولكن بسبب الاوضاع الامنية التي يمر بها البلد فان الكثير من المشرفين على الجمعية اضطروا لمغادرة البلد بسبب التهديدات الشخصية او الوضع الامني ولكن نحن صابرون ان شاء الله بناءا على ما تقدم فانني اقترح على كل من له امكانية في كل البلاد العربية ان نتحد ونتعاون لانشاء مثل هكذا جمعيات ويتم التواصل بينها وتبادل الخبرات وانا مستعد لتقديم المعونة باي شكل استطيعه من اعداد النظام الداخلي الى الهيكلية الى اي معلومة تحتاجونها وحتى يمكن ان نعمل مشاريع مشتركة فيما بيننا,انتظر منكم الرد بعد تمحيص الفكرة ودراستها.
مهند المهداوي


----------



## كمال_حامد (13 أغسطس 2006)

فكرة التعاون في تصنيع خلايا شمسيا فكرة جيدة وتحتاج الي تنسيق كبير انا شخصيا مستعد لذلك واعتقد ان الجانب النظري ليس فيه مشكلة كبيرة المشكلة في المواد و المكان


----------



## mazemaster (13 أغسطس 2006)

جميلة و شيقة و لكن كيف يمكن تحويل الفكرة لتطبيق منزلي أو تجاري؟ و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ونيس (13 أغسطس 2006)

طابت اوقاتكم جميعا

وجزاك الله خيرا ياحفيد صلاح الدين​ 
راق لي الموضوع وراق لي طرحه ​ 
وفي انتظاركم بما يوفر لنا 220 فولت - 40 امبير ​


----------



## dendon_1986 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخي ولكن اريد تصنيع خليه شمسيه تولد 5 فولت ارجو الاجابه و التواص معي على dendon_1986***********


----------



## حامد عمرو (27 أكتوبر 2006)

بدنا فكرة عمل الخلايا الشمسية البسيطة و الاولية


----------



## شريف محمود (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك واتمنى ان تمدنا بطريقة خلية السليكون فى القريب العاجل


----------



## اياد الكوز (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك يا اخي م.محمد الكردي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Elmorshid (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء لكن هناك سؤال الا يوجد بديل الاكسيد التيتانيوم لصعوبة الحصول عليه ارجو البحث فى الامر و شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## gamalo (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدحميدعبدالله (2 يناير 2007)

والله أنتم مشكورين على هذا الجهد رغم الحصار وأحييكم عليه


----------



## عمار الغزاوي (2 يناير 2007)

*موضوع حلو*

عزيزي الاستاذ الكردي :_ 
جزاك الله الف خير موضوع شيق وحلو بس لو كان مصور بالفديو طريقة العمل نكون شاكرين 
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## small_hosam (12 يناير 2007)

هل يوجد في مصر وخاصه في الاسكندريه مثل تلك الجمعيات للطاقه البديله 
فأنا مدرس علوم واتمني ان اشترك في تلك الجمعيات لنشر مثل تلك المعرفه بين الطلاب 
لنؤسس لمجتمع ناشط الذهن باحث عن المعرفة بل ومشارك في صناعتها


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 يناير 2007)

نعم موجودة في مصر راجع موضوع مواقع عربية في الطاقة المتجددة

أو مباشرة اسأل عن هيئة الطاقة المتجددة عندكم بمصر


----------



## مهندس مظفر صادق (23 يناير 2007)

بعد التحية ...
فى الحقيقة أن موضوع الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية هو من المواضيع
الشيقة والمهمة جدا خصوصا لنا ( البلدان العربية ) لان هذا النوع من الطاقة
متوفر لنا ( والحمدلله ) ولا ينقصنا سوى معرفة كيفية الاستفادة منها , وجزاكم 
الله خيرا .


----------



## باحث_جديد (1 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير
لكن ماذا نستطيع أن نطبق عمليا على هذه الخلية البسيطة ؟


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (21 يوليو 2007)

تسجيل متابعه .وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يوليو 2007)

لكثرة الردود في هذا الموضوع نحول المتابعة للرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=60343

وساغلق هذا الموضوع

شكرا


----------

